# What car carrier?



## Ferret (Oct 31, 2006)

Have just sold my BIG outrigged canoe and bought a 2 person sit on.

What car carrying setup would you guys recommend?


----------



## Frocklizard (Aug 19, 2010)

Ferret said:


> Have just sold my BIG outrigged canoe and bought a 2 person sit on.
> 
> What car carrying setup would you guys recommend?


I'd go a set of Lockracks You can purchase them from Dennis At Australian Kayak Specialists at Yatala

http://www.kayakspecialists.com.au

The easiest and most secure set of kayak holder you can get, once its on your car the yak ain't coming off until you want it off


----------

